# hows everyones rabbits doing?



## candice136 (Mar 26, 2013)

how are everyones rabbits?:wave2


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Ash is doing great! He will be a year old in April.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 26, 2013)

good to hear my rabbit tommy is 2 years old and loves cuddles and carrots x:carrot:carrot:carrot:carrot:bunnieskiss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2013)

All are good at this time.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

Ash loves cuddles and carrots too!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 26, 2013)

Buster is angry because he has to be penned up next to his new friend. Phoebe, the new girl, is very content and curious and happy to be alive after escaping death lol. She was an FFA rabbit and was to be slaughtered but my dad saved her for me, how sweet! I <3 my Poppy


----------



## Troller (Mar 27, 2013)

Conan the Bunbarian and Xena bunnier Princess are doing well. Today I swapped litterboxes and tomorrow they'll take a spin in each others cage. Friday first bunny date.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 27, 2013)

Bandit's good, getting over a little bout of stasis, so he's been super spoiled with hand-fed hay and lots of extra pets. He's getting better at coming when I call him too.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 27, 2013)

Such good news to hear from all of you what do you feed your rabbits on?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 27, 2013)

Fraggles is here usual royal self 


Miss.Muppet tried to stay up late again for Letterman but ended up falling asleep next to her favorite sheet before 10pm. Poor girl never makes it.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 27, 2013)

so cute love your rabbit hes so cute and your dogs nice as well LOL i bet he is determined to stay awake :yahoo::bunny19:bunny19:bunny19 x 

P.S. Thanks for replying x


----------



## Kyva (Mar 27, 2013)

Cucumber came right to the 'door' to his NIC cage this morning, even though I only got him yesterday. He did let us know however that no, he doesn't like water bottles, and yes, a cup of water will do just fine.


----------



## Rabbit_Angel (Mar 27, 2013)

:lurker
lol, my bunny is doing awesome too!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 27, 2013)

My three are fine. Just been put in for the night, have had their pellets and veggies and are now getting ready for bed. Snowy has just flopped next to Bandy and Houdini is flopped in his litter tray...it´s a hard bunny life lol.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Mar 27, 2013)

ROFL Candice!!!! :roflmao: That "little dog" that could not stay awake is in fact a rabbit! Muppet is a double coated lionhead.... See....


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

There beautiful glad there okay x


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol I thought it was a dog the way it looked in the photo sorry lol hes realy cute


----------



## MILU (Mar 29, 2013)

Bilem is doing well, I'm glad I finally got a bunny who loves carrots (darn she's too fat to eat them much).. 
She also loves carrot tops so she gets them everyday, as well as broccoli leaves, pellets, and I was giving her fruit every time I saw her in her litterbox, now she's used to it (although when I let her go to the living room she pees and poops all over) I gotta buy more bunny-edible fruit for her.. whenever she's in the litter box she looks at me like begging for fruit... Aww I love my fattie!!


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

My rabbit tommy absolutely loves carrots any advice on what other fruit or vegetables rabbits can have we did an activity thing at pets at home and got told that they cant have lettuce we never got told what they can have x :apollo::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink:


----------



## Kyva (Mar 29, 2013)

Got my first licks, tooth-purrs and nip from Cucumber today. The first two I got during a petting session, then he nipped me because I was apparently in his way, and two nosebumps clearly weren't enough to communicate as much. Silly rabbit.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 29, 2013)

Awww so cute tommy dosnt seem to lick us very much but loves his cuddles i'm sure cucumber didnt mean to nip you LOL Tommy nipped me about a month ago i was feeding him and i think he mistaked my finger for his pellets.


----------



## MILU (Mar 29, 2013)

Can rabbits have cucumbers? I didn't know about that! 

Candice, fruit should be given as treats, so just give tiny pieces every once in a while (I give it about once or 2x a day, then I spend some time without giving any 'cause my bunny is a little fat). Banana, mango, peaches, fresh plums, strawberries (and strawberry tops) are very appreciated by bunnies. My MILU also likes oranges, but I don't know how many rabbits would like it, since I myself am not a big fan of them. 
Yes, lettuce shouldn't be given although I know people who give romaine lettuce to their bunnies. I try to stay away from trouble, so I only give what I know is safe. 
Good veggies are carrot tops, broccoli leaves (or florets), cabbage....


----------



## Azerane (Mar 29, 2013)

candice136 said:


> My rabbit tommy absolutely loves carrots any advice on what other fruit or vegetables rabbits can have we did an activity thing at pets at home and got told that they cant have lettuce we never got told what they can have x :apollo::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink::big wink:



Lettuce is ok, as long as it's not iceberg lettuce. So you can give romaine lettuce and a couple of other dark leaf varieties. Other good greens are parsley, cilantro, celery leaves, basil. As far as I'm aware, cabbage is not good for buns, and any fruits and things like carrots, should only be given in very small amounts, like 1 tablespoon per day or something. So that includes carrot, banana, apple, strawberries etc. Than can cause tummy upsets if given too much of.



Kyva said:


> Got my first licks, tooth-purrs and nip from Cucumber today. The first two I got during a petting session, then he nipped me because I was apparently in his way, and two nosebumps clearly weren't enough to communicate as much. Silly rabbit.



Aww, after more than a month I still haven't gotten a lick from Bandit, though I get plenty of tooth purrs  I've been nipped by him on multiple occasions, mostly early on, but never hard. It doesn't really hurt, just more surprises me, it's usually because I'm in his way, sometimes I have a hard time telling whether a nose bump is a "pet me" bump, or a "your hand is in my way" bump. If I bring him inside to run around and have him on my lap for too long before letting him run, he gets fidgety and has nipped me to tell me he wants to get down. He's never actually bitten me though. Just have to get better at reading his body language, he's quite different in personality to my previous rabbit.


----------



## candice136 (Mar 30, 2013)

MILU said:


> Can rabbits have cucumbers? I didn't know about that!
> 
> Candice, fruit should be given as treats, so just give tiny pieces every once in a while (I give it about once or 2x a day, then I spend some time without giving any 'cause my bunny is a little fat). Banana, mango, peaches, fresh plums, strawberries (and strawberry tops) are very appreciated by bunnies. My MILU also likes oranges, but I don't know how many rabbits would like it, since I myself am not a big fan of them.
> Yes, lettuce shouldn't be given although I know people who give romaine lettuce to their bunnies. I try to stay away from trouble, so I only give what I know is safe.
> Good veggies are carrot tops, broccoli leaves (or florets), cabbage....



Thanks for replying we used to give tommy lettuce once every week until we got told at the pet shop that it shouldn't be given to them we have just given him carrots since then but a couple of times a week he has a few chocolate drop treats. :thumbup


----------



## candice136 (Mar 30, 2013)

Azerane said:


> Lettuce is ok, as long as it's not iceberg lettuce. So you can give romaine lettuce and a couple of other dark leaf varieties. Other good greens are parsley, cilantro, celery leaves, basil. As far as I'm aware, cabbage is not good for buns, and any fruits and things like carrots, should only be given in very small amounts, like 1 tablespoon per day or something. So that includes carrot, banana, apple, strawberries etc. Than can cause tummy upsets if given too much of.
> 
> Thanks for the advice at one stage we gave him a little bit of apple but he didn't eat it i dont think he liked it very much but we have always given him carrots i might try a different kind of fruit or greens with him to see if he likes them


----------

